# Purple Spilo (Sanchezi)



## Sanchezilove (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey guys, Just a noobie starting out a collection of P's. I got this guy not too long ago from a local supplier.
It was sold to them as a blue diamond rhom, but I am highly doubting it. I think its a purple spilo (sanchezi).
Any confirmation would be gladly appreciated.


































I am also buying a few more P's from them, I dont have the other pictures besides these ones. Id on them would also be great.

I think this is a s.sanchezi








this one a rhom


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

yes, that fish is a Sanchezi!...







...and judging from the second pic, more than likely a purple variant.


----------



## Sanchezilove (Jul 24, 2012)

Da said:


> yes, that fish is a Sanchezi!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you sir, how about the other 2?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

All sanchezi except for the last one!..Not too sure what he is...but a fine looking specimen indeed!..


----------

